# Hersteller des Jahres 2009



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

PC Games Hardware in den folgenden 24 Kategorien wichtige Hersteller nominiert: 

*Prozessoren
Grafikchip
Hauptplatinen-Chipsatz 
Grafikkarten 
Hauptplatinen
Arbeitsspeicher
Monitore
Optische Laufwerke 
Festplatten
SSDs
Soundkarten/Lautsprecher
Kühler
Gehäuse
Kopfhörer/Headsets
Tastaturen/Mäuse 
Spielecontroller 
Netzteile
Notebooks
Netzwerk
Sicherheitssoftware
Hardware-Versender des Jahres 

Innovation des Jahres
Chip des Jahres 
Spiel des Jahres* 

Fehlt ein Hersteller? Dann schreiben Sie einen Kommentar!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Prozessoren*

*Prozessoren    *
AMD    
Intel    
Via


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Grafik-Chipsatz*

Grafikchip     
AMD    
Intel    
Matrox    
Nvidia    
S3 (Via)
IMG Tec


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Hauptplatinen-Chipsatz*

Hauptplatinen-Chipsatz     
AMD/Ati    
Intel    
Nvidia    
Sis    
Via


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Grafikkarten*

*Grafikkarten     *

Asus    
BFG    
Club 3D
Colorful
Connect 3D
Edel-Grafikkarten    
Evga    
Force 3D
Gainward    
Gecube    
Gigabyte    
HIS    
Inno3D    
Leadtek    
Mushkin
MSI    
PNY    
Point of View    
Sapphire    
Sparkle    
Palit    (Xpertvision)
Powercolor
Xfx    
Zotac


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Hauptplatinen*

Hauptplatinen    
Asrock    
Asus    
Biostar    
DFI    
Elitegroup    
EVGA    
Foxconn    
Gigabyte    
Intel    
MSI    
Sapphire    
Xfx
Zotac


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Arbeitsspeicher*

Arbeitsspeicher
A-DATA    
Aeneon    
Buffalo    
Corsair    
Crucial    
G.Skill    
GEIL    
Kingston
MDT    
MSC Cell Shock    
Mushkin    
OCZ    
Patriot
Qimonda    
Samsung    
Super Talent    
TakeMS    
Teamgroup


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Monitore*

Monitore    
Acer    
Asus    
Belinea    
Benq    
Dell    
Eizo    
Fujitsu
HannsG    
HP    
Hyundai    
Iiyama    
LG    
NEC    
Philips    
Samsung    
Sony    
Viewsonic    
Xerox


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Optische Laufwerke*

Optische Laufwerke     
Aopen    
Asus    
BenQ    
Freecom    
HP    
LG    
Lite-On    
Mitsumi    
MSI    
Nu Tech    
Philips    
Pioneer    
Plextor    
Ricoh    
Samsung    
Sony/NEC Optiarc    
Teac    
Toshiba


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Festplatten*

*Festplatten    *
Excelstor    
Fujitsu    
Hitachi    
Samsung
Seagate/Maxtor    
Toshiba    
Western Digital


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Solid State Disks (SSDs)*

*Solid State Disks*

A-Data
Asax
Buffalo
Chaintech
Corsair
Crucial
G.Skill
Hama
Imation
Intel
Kingspec
Kingston
Memoright
Mtron
Mushkin
OCZ
Patriot
Photofast
Samsung
Sandisk
Seitec
Silicon Power
Super Talent
Take MS
Transcend


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Soundkarten/Lautsprecher*

Soundkarten/Lautsprecher    
Altec Lansing    
Asus
Auzentech     
Bose    
Creative    
Edifier
Hercules    
Logitech    
Philips    
Razer    
Sony    
Speedlink    
Terratec    
Teufel    
Trust    
Typhoon


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Kühlung*

*Kühlung    

*Aerocool    
Akasa    
Alphacool    
Apack Zerotherm    
Aqua Computer    
Arctic Cooling    
Asus    
Auras    
Be quiet
Blacknoise Noiseblocker    
Cooler Master    
Coolink    
Cooltek
Danger Den    
Delta Electronics    
D-Tek    
EK Waterblocks    
EKL (Alpenföhn)    
Enermax    
Enzotech    
Gelid    
Gigabyte    
Glacialtech    
Hiper    
Hwlabs    
Innovatek    
Magicool    
Nanoxia    
Noctua    
Northq    
OCZ    
Papst    
Prolimatech
Revoltec    
Scythe    
Sharkoon    
Silentmaxx    
Silenx    
Silverstone    
Smartcooler    
Spire    
Swiftech    
TFC – The Feser Company    
Thermalright    
Thermaltake    
Thermochill    
Titan    
Watercool    
Xencore    
Xigmatek    
Xilence    
Yate Loon    
Ybris    
YS-Tech    
Zalman    
Zern


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Gehäuse*

Gehäuse    
Aerocool
Akasa
Antec    
Arctic Cooling
Chieftec
CM Storm
Cooler Master
Corsair 
Enermax
Gigabyte 
Hiper
Lancool
Lian-Li    
NZXT
Origen AE 
Raidmax    
Revoltec
Sharkoon 
Silverstone    
Thermaltake
Xigmatek
Zalman


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Kopfhörer/Headsets*

Kopfhörer/Headsets    
AKG
Beyerdynamic    
Bose    
Creative
Genius    
Hama    
Koss
Logitech
Microsoft    
Plantronics
Raptor Gaming    
Razer    
Roccat    
Saitek    
Sennheiser    
Sharkoon    
Skullcandy    
Sony    
Speedlink    
Steel Series    
Teac
Trust
Ultrasone


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Tastaturen/Mäuse*

Tastaturen/Mäuse     
A4 Tech    
Cherry    
Creative    
FSC    
Genius    
Hama     
Ideazon    
Labtec    
Logitech    
Microsoft    
Nova    
Raptor-Gaming    
Razer    
Roccat    
Saitek    
Steelseries    
Thrustmaster    
Trust    
Typhoon    
Verbatim    
Zykon


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Spielecontroller*

Spielecontroller     
Fanatec    
Genius    
Hama    
Logitech    
Microsoft    
Saitek    
Speedlink    
Thrustmaster    
Trust    
VPP


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Netzteile*

Netzteile

Antec    
Arctic Cooling
Be quiet    
Chieftec    
Cooler Master    
Corsair    
Cougar
Enermax    
Fortron Source    
Hiper    
Jersey
NesteQ
OCZ   
PC Power & Cooling 
Seasonic    
Seventeam
Sharkoon    
Silverstone    
Tagan    
Thermaltake 
Xilence   
Zalman


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Notebooks/Netbooks*

*Notebooks    *

Acer    
Asus    
Benq    
Cyber System    
Dell/Alienware
Deviltech
Fujitsu Siemens    
HP    
Lenovo
Maxdata    
Medion    
MSI    
Nexoc    
Samsung    
Schenker (MySN)    
Sony    
Toshiba


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Netzwerk-Hersteller*

Netzwerk-Hersteller    
AirLive
Asus    
AVM    
Belkin
Buffalo
Devolo    
D-Link    
Draytek
Edimax 
Hama
Linksys    
MSI
Netgear    
Ovislink    
Siemens    
SMC
Telekom
TP-Link 
U.S. Robotics    
Zyxel


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Sicherheitssoftware*

Avast  
AVG 
Avira Antivir 
Bitdefender 
Command 
Escan 
Eset 
F-Secure 
G-Data 
Kaspersky 
Mcafee 
Microsoft 
Panda 
PC Tools 
Sophos 
Symantec Norton


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Hardwareversender des Jahres*

*Hardwareversender des Jahres     *

3Dsupply
Alternate 
Amazon 
Arlt 
Atelco 
Avitos 
Caseking 
Cyberport 
Dell (Alienware)
Deviltech
Fort Knox 
Grey Computer 
HIQ Computer 
Home of Hardware
K&M 
Mindfactory 
mysn Schenker
Nenotec 
Net Markt 24 
Notebooksbilliger
One 
PC Spezialist
PC-Cooling 
Siewert & Kau 
Snogard 
Ultraforce


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Innovation des Jahres*

*Innovation des Jahres

* USB 3.0
SATA 6 GBit/s
Windows 7
SSDs mit Trim-Unterstützung
Direct X 11


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Chip des Jahres*

Chip des Jahres

P55
Intel Core i5/i7 (Lynnfield)
AMD Phenom II
AMD Athlon II
Evergreen (Cypress/Juniper)
IBM Power7
Lucid Hydra 200 (Multi-GPU)


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Dezember 2009)

*Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Spiel des Jahres*

Spiel des Jahres

Anno 1404
Aion
Braid
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Dragon Age: Origins
Risen
Need for Speed: Shift
Plants vs Zombies
Serious Sam HD
Left 4 Dead 2
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2
Stalker: Call of Pripyat
Colin McRae - Dirt 2
Wolfenstein
Borderlands
Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood
Die Sims 3
Empire - Total War
FEAR 2 - Project Origin
HAWX
Mirror's Edge


----------



## optico (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Hardwareversender des Jahres*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> *Hardwareversender des Jahres     *




Redcoon
Hardwareversand.de


----------



## optico (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Spiel des Jahres*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Spiel des Jahres



Tekken 6


----------



## m4h (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Hardwareversender des Jahres*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> *Hardwareversender des Jahres     *



computeruniverse.net


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Dezember 2009)

*schleicht vorsichtig in den beitrag*

ähm..hoffe das is kein "trollen", aber werden bei "kühlung" cpu-kühler und eventuell gehäuselüfter auseinader dividiert/ getrennt bewertet? gibt ja genug cpuKühler welche mit den lüfter der wahl bestückt werden bzw. auch ohne lüfter geliefert werden können, und es gibt bestimmt suuupi gehäuse lüfter, welche aber schrauber XY niemals an seinen cpuKühlblock lassen würde..und umgekehrt und so..


----------



## ile (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Netzteile*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Netzteile
> 
> Antec
> Arctic Cooling
> ...



Da fehlen eigentlich meine Favoriten:

- *NesteQ* 

- *Cougar*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. Dezember 2009)

Solid States Disks

CompuStockx

Netzteile

Cougar

Hardwarversender des Jahres

Hardwareversand.de

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Hier soll man nur fehlende Firmen/Namen nennen, die nicht in der liste sind!


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schöne Umfrage wie jedes Jahr werde auf jeden fall da mit machen. Ich warte mal auf die nächste Ausgabe.


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Dezember 2009)

*Arbeitsspeicher*
Chaintech


----------



## Xylezz (23. Dezember 2009)

*Kühlung    
*LA - Klutten & Lehni

Netzteile
Cougar



Soo, alles durch 

MfG Xy

Edit: Ich bin so doof......


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bitte noch keine Favoriten wählen - nur Hersteller nach nominieren, die eurer Meinung in den Listen fehlen.

Danke,
Marco


----------



## herethic (23. Dezember 2009)

Na ja wie gesagt Phillips bei kopfhöhrern und Bloomfield sowie x58 bei Chip.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Soundkarten/Lautsprecher*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Soundkarten/Lautsprecher
> Altec Lansing
> Asus
> Auzentech
> ...



*"Canton"*

ja die stellen auch PC-Brüllwürfel-Sets her.

Außerdem würde ich empfehlen "Soundkarten" und "(PC-)Lautsprecher" jeweils eine eigene Kategorie zu gönnen. Auch wenn es teilweise Überschneidungen gibt.


----------



## Degenar (23. Dezember 2009)

Würdet ihr Edel-Grafikkarten als Hersteller sehen ?
Wenn ja würde ich gerne edel-grafikkarten.de nominieren 

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch
Gruß Degenar


----------



## Player007 (23. Dezember 2009)

Apple bei den Notebooks 

Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte noch keine Favoriten wählen - nur Hersteller nach nominieren, die eurer Meinung in den Listen fehlen.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte jeden das zu beherzigen. Alle Beiträge, die keine neuen Hersteller nominierten wurden gelöscht und weitere werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, aber wie will bitte ein User dies beurteilen können?
Die einzigen, die objektiv bewerten können, welcher Hersteller in welchem Bereich der beste des Jahres war, sind die PCGH-Redakteure


----------



## TroyAnner (23. Dezember 2009)

*Kopfhörer/Headsets*

Shure sollte nicht fehlen


----------



## Coregrinder (23. Dezember 2009)

*Was ist mit Software Hersteller?

- AntiVir/Firewall
- Operating System
- Office
- 3D/Fotosoftware
- Virtualisierung 
*


----------



## X Broster (23. Dezember 2009)

Bitte hinzufügen:
*
Hardwareversender des Jahres     *
hardwareversand.de


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil
Cougar


----------



## tils (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Spiel des Jahres*



pcgh_marco schrieb:


> spiel des jahres



fünf buchstaben



tils schrieb:


> =>batman: Arkham asylum


----------



## tt7crocodiles (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Soundkarten/Lautsprecher*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem würde ich empfehlen "Soundkarten" und "(PC-)Lautsprecher" jeweils eine eigene Kategorie zu gönnen. Auch wenn es teilweise Überschneidungen gibt.


Dito! Sonst räumt ein Hersteller wieder für beide ab, auch wenn er das bei der anderen Kategorie nicht verdient hat. Ich hatte z.B. noch nie Sounkarte und Lautsprecher von einem Hersteller.

Zu Kopfhörer/Headset:
  - Teufel 
  - Psyko 5.1
Aber nur vielleicht, da sie jeweils ein Modell davon haben


----------



## Mettsemmel (24. Dezember 2009)

> Hardwareversender des Jahres


VV-Computer
MIX Computerversand


----------



## ile (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Netzteile*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Netzteile



Mir ist noch eine eingefallen: 

- *Super Flower*


----------



## Olstyle (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009: Spiel des Jahres*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Spiel des Jahres


Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob es letztes Jahr schon mit drin wahr(die Box kam in D-Land schließlich erst mitte Dezember), also nominiere ich 
*World of Goo* nach.


PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Soundkarten/Lautsprecher


*Audiotrak/ESI* würde ich dort gerne auch noch sehen, auch wenn die Chancen im Endeffekt wohl eher gering sind.


----------



## overclocker08 (8. Januar 2010)

Tastaturen / Mäuse:

*Enermax *(die haben sehr hochwerige Tastaturen auch für den HTPC Bereich)
Link zum Peripheriebereich


Spiel des Jahres:

*Fallout 3* (eines der besten Spiele)
*GTA4*Viele Grüße

Euer OC


----------



## Ezio (8. Januar 2010)

*Notebooks*
Apple

*Kühlung*
Koolance

*Gehäuse*
Silentmaxx
IN WIN
Aplus
Casetek
Sunbeam


----------



## ile (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Netzteile*



ile schrieb:


> Mir ist noch eine eingefallen (bei Netzteilen):
> 
> - *Super Flower*



HAAAALLLLLOOOO!!!???!!! Ich habe das an Weihnachten (!!!) gepostet und es reagiert keiner!!!


----------



## herethic (8. Januar 2010)

Bei Mäuse Gigabyte


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

Cooling:

Xthermal 

auf jeden Fall!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hersteller des Jahres 2009:Netzteile*



ile schrieb:


> HAAAALLLLLOOOO!!!???!!! Ich habe das an Weihnachten (!!!) gepostet und es reagiert keiner!!!



Habe es schon gesehen. Danke.


----------

